# [clavier] kdm en azerty [solved]

## 22decembre

Bonjour

Je viens de faire une grosse mise à jour et une installation du pilote synaptics et suite à cela, je n'ai plus le clavier azerty dans kdm. En console, c'est bon, dans kde, c'est bon (config systemsettings), mais kdm lui même, nada !

/etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">base</merge>

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to

           keyboard otherwise). -->

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">keyboard</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">fr</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string" />

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

/var/log/kdm.log :

```

21:29:37 root@luciole:/var/log # tail -n 60 kdm.log 

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""

>                   Using last definition

> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""

>                   Using last definition

> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""

>                   Using last definition

> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""

>                   Using last definition

> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""

>                   Using last definition

> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""

>                   Using last definition

> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""

>                   Using last definition

> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""

>                   Using last definition

> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""

>                   Using last definition

> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""

>                   Using last definition

> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""

>                   Using last definition

> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""

>                   Using last definition

> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""

>                   Using last definition

> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""

>                   Using last definition

> Warning:          Multiple doodads named ""

>                   Using first definition

> Warning:          Multiple doodads named ""

>                   Using first definition

> Warning:          Multiple doodads named ""

>                   Using first definition

> Warning:          Multiple doodads named ""

>                   Using first definition

> Warning:          Multiple doodads named ""

>                   Using first definition

> Warning:          Multiple doodads named ""

>                   Using first definition

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

```

Je n'ai aucune erreur dans le log de xorg.

Une idée ?

Merci d'avance.Last edited by 22decembre on Sun Jun 06, 2010 1:38 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## 22decembre

j'ai ça dans Xorg.0.log :

```

[    25.073] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    25.073] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    25.073] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    25.073] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    25.073] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    25.101] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event4)

[    25.101] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    25.101] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[    25.101] (**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[    25.103] (II) Video Bus: Found keys

[    25.103] (II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[    25.103] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    25.103] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    25.103] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    25.103] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    25.105] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    25.105] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    25.105] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    25.105] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    25.107] (II) Power Button: Found keys

[    25.107] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    25.107] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    25.107] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    25.107] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    25.107] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    25.107] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event0)

[    25.107] (EE) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    25.108] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event2)

[    25.108] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    25.108] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[    25.108] (**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[    25.115] (II) Sleep Button: Found keys

[    25.115] (II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    25.115] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    25.115] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    25.115] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    25.115] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    25.118] (II) config/udev: Adding input device CNF7017 (/dev/input/event9)

[    25.118] (**) CNF7017: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    25.118] (**) CNF7017: always reports core events

[    25.118] (**) CNF7017: Device: "/dev/input/event9"

[    25.120] (II) CNF7017: Found keys

[    25.120] (II) CNF7017: Configuring as keyboard

[    25.120] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "CNF7017" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    25.120] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    25.120] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    25.120] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

```

Il voit beaucoup de choses comme un clavier... peut-être le bug vient-il de là ?

En tout cas, il prend la carte de clavier us... ce qui n'est pas bon !

----------

## xaviermiller

Tu as eu une mise à jour... mais xorg, quelle est sa version ?

----------

## 22decembre

```
x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0 was built with the following:

USE="hal ipv6 (multilib) nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive -minimal -static-libs -tslib" 

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,-z,lazy"

```

et j'ai lu http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/xorg-config.xml et appliqué la config clavier avec le fichier estonien, avec fr... rien n'y fait pour l'instant !

----------

## Tom_

Si tu installes Xorg-1.8 avec les useflags "udev" et "hal",  le support d'Hal est désactivé. 

Si tu n'as pas de support pour Hal, les fichiers .fdi  ne sont pas utilisés.  :Wink: 

A partir de la version 1.8, il est recommandé d'utiliser Udev pour ce genre de choses. Il faut "convertir" tes fichiers .fdi en fichiers de règle Udev. Regarde sur le forum, tu trouveras tout ce qu'il faut à ce propos.

----------

## 22decembre

'tain ! Faut le faire quand même ! et si je recompile xorg avec "-udev" ?

J'ai jamais réussi à bien maîtriser udev (j'arrive à gerer mes clé usb qu'avec hal) ! Y a un tutoriel EN FRANÇAIS pour xorg et udev ?

Je vais voir à migrer mes règles hal vers udev... Mais je trouve ça un peu non - intelligent.

----------

## 22decembre

j'ai ajouté une règle udev trouvée sur le forum... ça marche !

Personne n'a jamais tenté de mettre les maps de claviers dans udev ? L'autodetection, l'hotplug, c'est bien, mais même pas détecter si le clavier est français ou autre... et la syntaxe udev est à ch...

----------

